# Hymer 584 Infills



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Can anybody please help me? I`m trying to get some new plastic infill that fixes between the bodywork qnd the grey plastic `Bumpers`on my Hymer. I`ve think I have found a company on E-Bay but they need the width of the infill. You may ask why cant he go and measure it but unfortunatly the van is in a garage 200 miles away, being repaired. I would really appreciate it if anybody could help me and also tell me how the infill is fastened on. It`s a 2000 Hymer 584 Thanks for reading this


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean black mastic [putty] type of stuff ? - if so most commercial parts suppliers will stock it on a roll & you just cut the length required & massage it into a thick flat length & fit it between the body & bumper & when you tighten up the holding nuts & bolts it'll squeeze into place . .


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Available from Brownhills, priced by the metre. I got some last summer from Preston (now closed) but you should be able to get it from Newark. It's not that expensive.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

You are talking about the flexible stuff that goes along the top edge of the back bumper aren't you? Do you still need the length? I would guess the 3mtrs would cover it but I'll measure it in the morning if you want.


----------



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hymer infill*

Bill Thats the stuff i`m talking about. If you could just measure the width and if youcan see how it fastened on I would very much appreciate it. Regards Mike


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

If it's the same as the older eg '97 Hymers, it has a slot that fits over the forward edge of the bumper.

I replaced mine last year when the bumper was replaced after a repair. The rubber extrusion has an adhesive in the slot and because of the set of the rubber, where it had been coiled up, the adhesive wasn't strong enough to keep the strip in place, and it came undone at each end. It also shrinks so allow for that when fitting.

It is not a simple job and almost impossible without removing the bumper. I bought mine from Brownhills when they were still at Preston. About £8 for three metres.

Best of luck,

Brian


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry about that I've only looked at the forum now. I've just put the tape on it a few minutes ago and 2 mtrs should do it but 2.5 to be on the safe side.


----------



## bobbydog (Sep 2, 2010)

*Infills*

Thanks for all the replies. Need to go and speak to my local dealer Regards Mike


----------

